
California Court Rules It Illegal To Check Maps On Your Phone While Driving - williamle8300
http://www.techdirt.com/blog/wireless/articles/20130405/02103822591/california-court-rules-it-illegal-to-check-maps-your-phone-while-driving.shtml
======
tomku
This is nonsense. Do you need the courts to tell you that you shouldn't be
playing Angry Birds while driving, or posting on Facebook (it's technically
not texting!), or reading your email? It's common sense that if something
needs your attention for more than a split second while driving, you should be
pulling over. It doesn't matter whether that's a phone app, a screaming kid or
a paper map.

------
monkeyspaw
Maybe the better solution is to reinforce how dangerous "distracted driving"
is, and change the laws so anyone can get in trouble for doing it.

Then the marketing could give examples of what it means to be distracted --
fighting with kids in the back seat, texting, eating cereal, etc.

------
lsiebert
My understanding from a previously posted article (techcrunch) is this applies
to interacting with the map software (input), not merely looking at it, and
that state appellate decisions are influential but not binding, even on the
appellate court.

